# Weather this weekend



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

My PETA membership expires this weekend. Does anyone know a more optimistic forecast than the one NOAA is showing as of this morning?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

samoajoe said:


> My PETA membership expires this weekend. Does anyone know a more optimistic forecast than the one NOAA is showing as of this morning?


"Depressing" :Not Good unless your in a 60 footer this weekend.......

And even then you may get sea sick rollin around ...:thumbsup:


Friday 6/28
Morning __
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: W 14 to 19 knots
Seas: WSW 3 feet at 4 seconds

Afternoon __
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: W 12 to 16 knots
Seas: W 3 feet at 4 seconds


Saturday 6/29
Morning __
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: W 13 to 18 knots
Seas: WSW 3 feet at 5 seconds


Afternoon __
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: WSW 14 to 19 knots 
Seas: WSW 3 feet at 4 seconds


Sunday 6/30
Morning __
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: W 11 to 15 knots
Seas: SW 3 feet at 5 seconds


Afternoon __
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: W 11 to 14 knots
Seas: SW 3 feet at 5 seconds


Monday 7/1
Morning __
Light winds with a slight chop. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: SW 8 to 11 knots
Seas: SW 2 feet at 4 seconds


Afternoon __
Light winds with a slight chop. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: SW 10 to 14 knots
Seas: SSW 2 feet at 4 seconds


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Pelagic, Where did you get that weather report from?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

No bueno! Thanks for confirming the bad news. Looks like yard work in my future.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Got the International this weekend going to be a long weekend for a 31 CC especially with the long run.Rock and ROLLLLLLLL all night longggggg.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking like too much for me to want to fish. All the people that have been calling the 2-3' seas we've been having 5' will be screaming about the 6-8' seas this weekend.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

It looks like all onshore/ inshore wind. The way offshore forecast still show 2-3. I think it's all hinged on timing of the high/ front. We are going either way. Good luck and tight lines and safe travels.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We are still planning on fishing the international. Looks like the further south you get the better. I think we are going to fish hard until late Friday and duck into Venice and head back to Pensacola in protected waters forgoing Saturday fishing.

This for the area South of Horm Mt.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Head you are right, I looked at a couple of reports and they both said that farther out it would be flat 1 - 2 out around the mid and southern rigs.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

It will be 2-3' out there on Friday, 3-4' on Saturday. It will be a foot taller in close, and you will be running straight into it the whole way. Doesn't sound fun in anything less than 50'.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> "Depressing" :Not Good unless your in a 60 footer this weekend.......
> 
> And even then you may get sea sick rollin around ...:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


What does this forecast look like now?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We came in yesterday with hopes of getting back out today, it's blowing 15-20 at the nipple. We're going to crab island.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I was at the marina Friday night all day sat . 

It was super windy and it rained for 5 hours hard with lightning sat am.

Talked to a boat that went out to fish the tourney and he said it was sporty

He rides a 54 footer 

Worked on my boat for next week fishing : got her all done


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> I was at the marina Friday night all day sat .
> 
> It was super windy and it rained for 5 hours hard with lightning sat am.
> 
> ...



Got word of a glimmer of hope late Saturday but we didn't pull the trigger. In the CC we would've been in, "sporty" would've been and understatement. Thanks again


----------

